# Epson 5030UB Owners - you have this too?



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Just wondering if I'm alone, if something is wrong or if there is a minor blemish in how the 5030 operates in terms of light leakage. 

When the projector blacks the screen out - whether it is changing resolutions or if you hit the "Blank" button on the remote, I see a faint glowing orb about the size of a CD-ROM on my screen. 

The PJ is 12' back from a 100" 16:9 screen. If you look at the screen as quadrants, then the bottom-left part of the top-right quadrant has this very faint glowing circle spot in it - when blacked out. 

I called their tech support but the guy on the other end was a complete idiot. 

It's too faint to photograph and I do NOT notice it during a movie - but if there's an issue I certainly don't want it getting worse. If it's a minor defect inherent with all of them, then I don't care, no problem. 

I don't have another unit to test - ideally I'd like to see one and try to replicate, but can't, short of boxing everything up, returning it, getting another one, remounting and trying again, which is why I thought I'd check here for other owners. 

Can anyone else replicate this??? Thoughts???

Thanks all.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

gregsdouglas said:


> Just wondering if I'm alone, if something is wrong or if there is a minor blemish in how the 5030 operates in terms of light leakage.
> 
> When the projector blacks the screen out - whether it is changing resolutions or if you hit the "Blank" button on the remote, I see a faint glowing orb about the size of a CD-ROM on my screen.
> 
> ...


Dust blob? Do you see it on very dark scenes (space scenes, end credits)?


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Epsom replaced the unit under warranty, no questions asked. New projector had no problems!


----------



## bytianzuo (Jul 9, 2015)

Epsom replaced the unit under warranty, no questions asked.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

gregsdouglas said:


> Epsom replaced the unit under warranty, no questions asked. New projector had no problems!


Have you had any issues with color uniformity? I'm on my second unit (first replaced under warranty) and both have similar problems. There is a red shift on one side of the screen and a blue shift on the other side. On the first unit it was top/red-bottom/blue. The second unit is red at 10-o'clock and blue at 4-o'clock. Lamp in eco mode. Panel alignment did not improve this issue on either unit. What I see is very subtle and mostly noticeable on very light grey or white scenes, but I also see it in end credits (in the white text on black background). I'm going to call Epson today for another replacement, but am wondering if this is the rule or the exception.

Thanks,
sga2


----------

